# throttle position sensor replacement??



## sbigshot (Dec 16, 2005)

How in the world do you remove the screws that attach the throttle position sensor to the throttle body??? Anyone had experience changing this part? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

Use an angled screw driver to break them loose. I always use the straight end of the screw driver, for some reason it seems to bite a little better than the Phillips end.


----------



## sbigshot (Dec 16, 2005)

I tried this with the small angled screwdriver that I have and I couldn't get enough pressure on the screwdriver to make it stay in the screw slot... it just wants to pop right out and it was looking like one of the screw heads was starting to strip/round out. Maybe a bigger angled screwdriver .... why in the heck didn't they use square head bolts??? You could just use a socket and it would be so easy ..... it's like they go out of their way to make things hard so you can't get to it at all or you end up screwing other things up in the process......  

Thanks for your suggestion!!!


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

I hate to suggest this ,but it may be possible to break them loose with a small pair of needle-nosed vice grips. Last resort.


----------



## sbigshot (Dec 16, 2005)

mech361 said:


> I hate to suggest this ,but it may be possible to break them loose with a small pair of needle-nosed vice grips. Last resort.


I may end up trying that!! (last resort)


----------



## sbigshot (Dec 16, 2005)

I sold it & bought an '03 Frontier .... let someone else fix it.


----------

